# Diving in Pensacola, Fl.



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Divers were Steve Anderson, Andrew Eaton and Bobby Godfrey. Hope you enjoy http://vimeo.com/30767681


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for posting!:thumbsup:
I saw sharks for the first time this last weekend and can't wait to see more, my wife would love to see them!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a lot of pipe!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice vid. That's a cool reef!


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

any good places to spearfish from the beach or somewhere with out a boat ... found some places in destin but nothin to good any help would be nice thanks ....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a few places, and the Sheepshead have been pretty thick lately. Try the South end of 3 mile bridge or Park East. Watch the tides, especially in the bay.


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

yea well i have done three mile park east whats that ?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Park East is at parking lot "H" on Pensacola Beach - past Portofino on the gulf side.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Check the regulations on minimal distance from beach, jetty, etc. before you start slinging steel without a boat. I think FWC frowns on folks spearing close to anything attached to land.


----------



## The Drizz (Apr 11, 2011)

BLACK CADILLAC!....lol


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Mattatoar said:


> Check the regulations on minimal distance from beach, jetty, etc. before you start slinging steel without a boat. I think FWC frowns on folks spearing close to anything attached to land.


You cannot spearfish around any of the local Jetties, fishing piers, in the National Parks, off of any "public swimming beach" or on any bridge that allows fishing.

Get a copy of the FWC saltwater fishing regs, it's all spelled out under the title "Spearing"


----------



## fish styx (Jan 29, 2010)

100 yards from any public beach or swimming area only spear last 500 yards of a jetty that is 1000 yards long


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

fish styx said:


> any good places to spearfish from the beach or somewhere with out a boat ... found some places in destin but nothin to good any help would be nice thanks ....


 
I've got a boat with scuba racks but I only fish with rod and reel, I'm always looking for somebody interested in spearfishing where I anchor to bring up some of the bigger opportunities on bottom. If you're looking to get out and catch a few for everybody you're welcome out with me anytime. I usually go out of Destin, not opposed to Pensacola just never gone out that pass yet.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I've dove there... Some nice grouper on this reef..


----------

